# OK, Hows This Going to Work...



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Mattie having trouble trying to play with a ball in the back yard, but which ball..!!!.

Now how am I going to pick this sucker up..????
#1...









This just isn't working..!!!. :doh:
#2...









Ah..!!! This looks more my size... Take no prisoners... ...
#3...


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Love these!!! Especially that second one!! What camera do you use and how do you get such great brilliant color??

Adorable!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Love the first pic!


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

This is adorable!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What cute pictures!!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Hahaha great photos! Glad you gave her the football :

I love the names of your pups- so different and cute =)


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

So cute, Molly has a football too and she still struggles to pick it up.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

janine said:


> What cute pictures!!!


Murphy and Chester are gorgeous. Where did you get them? I love dark red goldens.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL these are the CUTEST pictures! Totally made my morning!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos Wally. What software do you use ?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ahhh so precious!  Loved these...the second one is the best!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots. I love the expressions you captured.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Those pictures really made my day! Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mattie*

Your Mattie, the pictures, your captions are all FIRST RATE!!!
Mattie couldn't be more adorable!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures of little Mattie, she's such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Sienna's Mom said:


> .. What camera do you use and how do you get such great brilliant color??
> 
> Adorable!!!


*soxOZ *correct me if I am wrong, but It seems you used the full frame D700 with 200 mm F2.8 lens. The picture are absolutely beautiful, I am curious too what soft did you use.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Adorable pup fantastic pics!!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

who told Matilda to grow that fast????


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Love the first pic!





Retriever nut said:


> This is adorable!





janine said:


> What cute pictures!!!





mag&bays mom said:


> Hahaha great photos! Glad you gave her the football
> I love the names of your pups- so different and cute =)





Molly's Mum said:


> So cute, Molly has a football too and she still struggles to pick it up.





Wendy427 said:


> LOL these are the CUTEST pictures! Totally made my morning!





baumgartml16 said:


> Ahhh so precious!  Loved these...the second one is the best!





Oaklys Dad said:


> Great shots. I love the expressions you captured.





Angelina said:


> Those pictures really made my day! Thank you!





Karen519 said:


> Your Mattie, the pictures, your captions are all FIRST RATE!!!
> Mattie couldn't be more adorable!!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love these pictures of little Mattie, she's such a gorgeous girl.





Aireal said:


> Adorable pup fantastic pics!!!!!!





olik said:


> who told Matilda to grow that fast????


 *Thanks everyone, she is just growing way too fast, so I try to take photos of her every day because very soon there won’t be any puppy left but just a beautiful little Golden, which I don’t mind either… ...

* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Sienna's Mom said:


> Love these!!! Especially that second one!! What camera do you use and how do you get such great brilliant color?? Adorable!!!





Discoverer said:


> *soxOZ *correct me if I am wrong, but It seems you used the full frame D700 with 200 mm F2.8 lens. The picture are absolutely beautiful, I am curious too what soft did you use.





rik said:


> Beautiful photos Wally. What software do you use ?


 *Thanks, and yes these were taken with a Nikon D700 and Nikons 80-200 f/2.8 D-ED lens. All the EXIF data is still attached to the photos if you want to read it...*

*I only shoot in RAW, and then use Nikon Capture NX2 (CNX2) to convert the RAW shots to JPG as IMHO, CNX2 does the best job to convert Nikon (NEF) RAW files to either JPG or Tiff format. *
*But I use a combination of CNX2, Adobe PS CS5 and Nik Software plug-ins (for both CNX2 & CS5) to PP (Post Process) the photos. 
I have found that using this combination of software with the Nik Filters has made it a lot quicker to achieve the results I look for… *

*But the trick is to always get the best exposure of the photo in the first place as this only helps get the most out of PP the photos afterwards… 
And yes, I miss nailing the exposure as well… LOL…

Just one more of the little girl...
#4...









The same photo but in glorious B&W...
#5...








*


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> *
> 
> I only shoot in RAW, and then use Nikon Capture NX2 (CNX2) to convert the RAW shots to JPG as IMHO, CNX2 does the best job to convert Nikon (NEF) RAW files to either JPG or Tiff format.
> But I use a combination of CNX2, Adobe PS CS5 and Nik Software plug-ins (for both CNX2 & CS5) to PP (Post Process) the photos.
> ...


*

Beautiful pictures again. I love B&W. Nik software is great. I also use it.*


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

rik said:


> Beautiful pictures again. I love B&W. Nik software is great. I also use it.


Many thanks Rik, appreciate it... I'm also a big fan of B&W, it just makes a photo ageless to me...
Also love Nik Software, Color Efex Pro 4, Silver EFEX Pro 2 are just superb. ..


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great as always Wally!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Otter said:


> Great as always Wally!


Thanks Joe Always appreciate your comments... ... :wavey:...


----------

